# Canon U.S.A. Makes Donation to Americares for the Relief Efforts From Hurricane Harvey



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 5, 2017</strong> – With massive flooding, thousands left homeless and communities in need of medical supplies, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced it will be making a donation of $100,000 to Americares to be used toward the relief efforts from Hurricane Harvey.</p>
<p>“On behalf of all employees at Canon U.S.A., we extend our heartfelt thoughts and prayers to our customers, partners and all the people in the communities affected by Hurricane Harvey,” said Joe Adachi, chairman and CEO, Canon U.S.A. Inc. “May you have strength, peace and hope during this difficult time.”</p>

<p>Americares is a health-focused relief and development organization that responds to people affected by poverty or disaster with life-changing health programs, medicine and medical supplies. The organization responds to an average of 30 natural disasters and humanitarian crises worldwide each year, establishes long-term recovery projects and brings disaster preparedness programs to vulnerable communities. Americares has a long history of responding to severe storms in the United States including Hurricane Ike in 2008 and Hurricane Katrina in 2005.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 6, 2017)

This is by far the best new product they've launched in awhile. Although those new lenses are sexy.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you, Canon!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ah, this is awesome! Guess I should stick with canon because of this. ;D ;D


----------

